
Decentralized Reputation – Part 2 - edward
https://blog.openbazaar.org/decentralized-reputation-part-2/
======
Animats

        Your post advocates a
    
        (x) technical ( ) legislative (x) market-based ( ) vigilante
    
        approach to fighting spam. Your idea will not work. Here is why it won't work.
    
        ( ) Spammers can easily use it to harvest email addresses
        (x) Mailing lists and other legitimate email uses would be affected
        ( ) No one will be able to find the guy or collect the money
        ( ) It is defenseless against brute force attacks
        ( ) It will stop spam for two weeks and then we'll be stuck with it
        (x) Users of email will not put up with it
        (x) Microsoft will not put up with it
        ( ) The police will not put up with it
        ( ) Requires too much cooperation from spammers
        ( ) Requires immediate total cooperation from everybody at once
        (x) Many email users cannot afford to lose business
            or alienate potential employers
        ( ) Spammers don't care about invalid addresses in their lists
        ( ) Anyone could anonymously destroy anyone else's career or business
    
        Specifically, your plan fails to account for
    
        ( ) Laws expressly prohibiting it
        (x) Lack of centrally controlling authority for email
        ( ) Open relays in foreign countries
        ( ) Ease of searching tiny alphanumeric address space of all email addresses
        (x) Asshats
        ( ) Jurisdictional problems
        (x) Unpopularity of weird new taxes
        (x) Public reluctance to accept weird new forms of money
        ( ) Huge existing software investment in SMTP
        ( ) Susceptibility of protocols other than SMTP to attack
        ( ) Willingness of users to install OS patches received by email
        (x) Armies of worm riddled broadband-connected Windows boxes
        ( ) Eternal arms race involved in all filtering approaches
        (x) Extreme profitability of spam
        (x) Joe jobs and/or identity theft
        ( ) Technically illiterate politicians
        ( ) Extreme stupidity on the part of people who do business with spammers
        ( ) Dishonesty on the part of spammers themselves
        ( ) Bandwidth costs that are unaffected by client filtering
        ( ) Outlook
    
        and the following philosophical objections may also apply:
    
        (x) Ideas similar to yours are easy to come up with, yet 
            none have ever been shown practical
        ( ) Any scheme based on opt-out is unacceptable
        ( ) SMTP headers should not be the subject of legislation
        (x) Blacklists suck
        (x) Whitelists suck
        ( ) We should be able to talk about Viagra without being censored
        ( ) Countermeasures should not involve wire fraud or credit card fraud
        ( ) Countermeasures should not involve sabotage of public networks
        ( ) Countermeasures must work if phased in gradually
        (x) Sending email should be free
        ( ) Why should we have to trust you and your servers?
        ( ) Incompatiblity with open source or open source licenses
        ( ) Feel-good measures do nothing to solve the problem
        ( ) Temporary/one-time email addresses are cumbersome
        ( ) I don't want the government reading my email
        ( ) Killing them that way is not slow and painful enough
    
        Furthermore, this is what I think about you:
    
        (x) Sorry dude, but I don't think it would work.
        ( ) This is a stupid idea, and you're a stupid person for suggesting it.
        ( ) Nice try, assh0le! I'm going to find out where you live and burn 
            your house down!

~~~
DennisP
Neither part 1 nor part 2 contains the words "email" or "spam." Apparently you
didn't bother reading the article, since you marked "sending email should be
free" and "mailing lists and other legitimate email uses would be affected."

The article is actually about something like eBay's reputations for buyers and
sellers, implemented on a p2p system. Your copy-pasted text doesn't apply to
that sort of thing at all.

~~~
Animats
That's a joke; that form is by Cory Doctorow. The point is that the proposed
reputation system isn't a new idea. Such proof-of-work and proof-of-stake
systems have been proposed for spam control many times before, and predate
Bitcoin. They didn't work.

~~~
DennisP
So you're using Doctorow's point about email spam control as a loose analogy,
to say decentralized reputation systems in general are unworkable? There's
been quite a bit of academic research that disagrees with you.

